# family guy....



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok, i recently heard about a episode on family guy the wife gains weight and he ends up loving it... i was just wondering if anyone knows of a link to it, or knows where i could find it so i can watch it. thanks


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 24, 2006)

Episode 411 (I think)

It is titled "Sibling Rivalry"


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 24, 2006)

There're a couple clips on youtube. Surprisingly not many. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2-q-E7uEvw&NR


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

The ending is very crap


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

no way! at the end peter takes his pants off and humps the giant bag of fat they sucked out of lois! 
it's not like they were going to make lois fat forever, dude. cartoon characters don't even change outfits, much less bodies. the end they wrote was the most size-posi one i could have imagined.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

hmm m maybe but I spent most of the fourth season wising that someone would make a fifth season of Futurama plus fat lois was sexy end it there!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> hmmm, maybe. but I spent most of the fourth season wis(h)ing that someone would make a fifth season of Futurama. plus, fat lois was sexy. end it there!


i've gone ahead and punctuated this for you, for comprehensibility's sake.
my only other response is that there are 4 futurama movies coming out in 2007.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry its hard to tell Im an English student but ive been drinking (Its V. Late Friday night here in blighty) Ive heard their making 4 Futurama movies bout bloody time too!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 24, 2006)

if anyone knows where I can get this whole episode, I'd REALLY appreciate it!!!!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 24, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> if anyone knows where I can get this whole episode, I'd REALLY appreciate it!!!!


http://allfg.alluc.org/cms/cms/indexf998.html?page=season-4-2

scroll down and click on Sibling Rivalry


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> no way! at the end peter takes his pants off and humps the giant bag of fat they sucked out of lois!
> it's not like they were going to make lois fat forever, dude. cartoon characters don't even change outfits, much less bodies. the end they wrote was the most size-posi one i could have imagined.



But, giving her a stroke, how cliche is that? And, while I am ranting why can't the main female characters be fat as well?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree, cliche. But, c'mon, its Family Guy. I expected much worse. Instead, we got an episode where Peter claims "fat sex is the best sex I ever had," and then pulls a cake out of the fridge. We knew all along she was going to have to return to normal by the end of the episode, but it was the goodness of the ride I was hoping for. 

I thought it was a great episode. I was hoping for it to be continued, or at least dwell more on the themes of the last scene, but obviously for personal reasons  

And most def, fat Lois is way hotter than thin Lois. I don't blame Peter at all.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 25, 2006)

The important thing is that they brought out a simple truth that skinny people just can't possibly understand: Fat sex is better! :eat2: 

If more skinny people would take a few months to gain 50 lbs or more, they'd soon figure it out. Maybe we need a telethon to get this rolling?  

Brenda


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 25, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> The important thing is that they brought out a simple truth that skinny people just can't possibly understand: Fat sex is better! :eat2:
> 
> If more skinny people would take a few months to gain 50 lbs or more, they'd soon figure it out. Maybe we need a telethon to get this rolling?
> 
> Brenda



*Ring, ring* "And it looks like we've got a 40lb pledge from a 'Brenda' in Toronto...and another 60lb pledge from a 'Lois Griffin' on behalf of 'Peter Griffin' from a Quohog, Rhode Island..." *paper shuffle, background ringing* "Really, people this is a gift that you are truly giving to _yourself_..."

I could see it as working.


----------



## Tim_FA (Nov 25, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> Ok, i recently heard about a episode on family guy the wife gains weight and he ends up loving it... i was just wondering if anyone knows of a link to it, or knows where i could find it so i can watch it. thanks




Here ya go Kenzie 

It's the full episode...
You need Real Media Player with divx codec installed to view it ..
don't forget to right click and save as.

Sibling Rivalry & FAT SEX


----------



## Emma (Nov 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> I've gone ahead and punctuated this for you, for comprehensibility's sake.
> My only other response is that there are 4 futurama movies coming out in.2007.



Do.not.be.a.twat. 

I have spent FAR too long trying to get this board off the ground for people like you to come along and take the piss because someone does not use correct grammar. Now piss off and get a fucking life. Would you rather people here post about enjoying weight gain and whatnot or would you rather it went back to how it was?

Ive also gone ahead and corrected the capitalised letters you missed, since we like being pedantic.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 26, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Do.not.be.a.twat.
> 
> I have spent FAR too long trying to get this board off the ground for people like you to come along and take the piss because someone does not use correct grammar. Now piss off and get a fucking life. Would you rather people here post about enjoying weight gain and whatnot or would you rather it went back to how it was?
> 
> Ive also gone ahead and corrected the capitalised letters you missed, since we like being pedantic.



Whoa, whoa, whoa. Let's not fire with fire. Ask nicely, and I'm sure she'll share her cake.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

hahahahah HI, EM! welcome back, sunshine.


punctuation makes life easier for everyone. it's a good thing. 
also good things:
hot baths
valiums
chilling the fuck out.


----------



## isotope (Nov 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hahahahah HI, EM! welcome back, sunshine.
> 
> 
> punctuation makes life easier for everyone. it's a good thing.
> ...



Adding another thing,

Owning up to being a buzzkill.

Dont want to be Buzz McKillington.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfkss4ynyk8


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 26, 2006)

Tim_FA said:


> Here ya go Kenzie
> 
> It's the full episode...
> You need Real Media Player with divx codec installed to view it ..
> ...


thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you :bow:


----------



## isotope (Nov 26, 2006)

I added a Mc.

I think it's because i think the Irish are monocle wearing top hatters.


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 26, 2006)

Tim_FA said:


> Here ya go Kenzie
> 
> It's the full episode...
> You need Real Media Player with divx codec installed to view it ..
> ...


great episode

:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 26, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I agree, cliche. But, c'mon, its Family Guy. I expected much worse. Instead, we got an episode where Peter claims "fat sex is the best sex I ever had," and then pulls a cake out of the fridge. We knew all along she was going to have to return to normal by the end of the episode, but it was the goodness of the ride I was hoping for.
> 
> I thought it was a great episode. I was hoping for it to be continued, or at least dwell more on the themes of the last scene, but obviously for personal reasons
> 
> And most def, fat Lois is way hotter than thin Lois. I don't blame Peter at all.



I don't blame Peter either from find fatter Lois attractive. 

Well look at American Dad, Steve got a fat girlfriend that lasted a few episodes before they got rid of her!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 26, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I don't blame Peter either from find fatter Lois attractive.
> 
> Well look at American Dad, Steve got a fat girlfriend that lasted a few episodes before they got rid of her!


 
LOL...I've always suspected Seth MacFarlane an closet FA. He has far too much fun with fat, and fails to make it negative when he uses it. Plus, he can draw a mean curve.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 26, 2006)

Tim_FA said:


> Here ya go Kenzie
> 
> It's the full episode...
> You need Real Media Player with divx codec installed to view it ..
> ...



Thank you! :bow:


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

hey while we're talking about it, does anyone have a link to the full american dad episode where the son gets a fatty gf? i never saw it, and i want to.
pretty please!


----------



## Fairia (Nov 26, 2006)

Since were still on topic of FA alerts on Family Guy, there was another episode that lasted a few seconds. At the roller rink, Quaqmire goes up to a thin blonde from behind her (she's facing away from) and he says, "Hey baby, how about you and I try on a pair of skates." or something like that. She turns around and becomes a 350+ woman wearing a pink top and blue shorts she's still wearing. :wubu: Much love there, but can't say so for Quaqmire .


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah that wasn't really an FA moment - he practically threw up when he saw she was fat.


however, i still agree that seth can draw one foxyass fat chick.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Nov 27, 2006)

ahh, great episode! me and my bf watched it together and had many a private giggle (we have a lot of those when we watch family guy). lol!  family guy is a total phenomenon- mainstream, popular, and fat friendly! yay! i love that t-shirt w/ a pic of Peter saying "Everyone Loves a Fat Guy," i wanna get it for my bf but i'm afraid it'd out me as an ffa.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 27, 2006)

Why's that such a bad thing?


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 28, 2006)

That was a good episode of Family Guy, but when Lois pointed out that Peter was fat too, his answer confirmed the double standard. "Men aren't fat. Only fat women are fat."  At least he made up for it when he said, "fat sex is the best sex I ever had."


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 28, 2006)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> ahh, great episode! me and my bf watched it together and had many a private giggle (we have a lot of those when we watch family guy). lol!  family guy is a total phenomenon- mainstream, popular, and fat friendly! yay! i love that t-shirt w/ a pic of Peter saying "Everyone Loves a Fat Guy," i wanna get it for my bf but i'm afraid it'd out me as an ffa.


 
Well, I believe there is an FFA FYI merited ATM. There is also an episode (one about Peter getting a fishing boat, and then realising he can't pay it off and so seeks out a legend to save his mortgage) that starts off with Peter being hugely fat and immobile on the couch. Lois explains that he needs to do something useful with his time, so Brian enters with a forklift, and off they go. What makes it good is the way that Seth treats the situation with such nonchalance in a way only he can do. Classic. 

Of course, Peter goes on to be so incompetent in the course of the episode, he'd probably have been better off on the couch. 

So, FFA's, check it out.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 28, 2006)

How come Peter never has a heart attack?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

an excellent question. 

although in the fat lois episode, i do remember peter saying something like 'men aren't fat, only fat women are fat.'
so that might explain mcfarlane's approach to that little conundrum.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree. It's part of that oh-so-infuriating double standard you see everywhere in popular culture throughout recent history. It's not absolute, but I'd consider it ubiquitous.


----------



## FAdude01 (Nov 29, 2006)

That episode of family guy is freaking awsome. I had been hoping for awile that they would make an episode with a Fat Louis. If only she could stay like that throughout the episodes.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 1, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> But, giving her a stroke, how cliche is that? And, while I am ranting why can't the main female characters be fat as well?


Easy. Hollywood "logic" determines that:
Fat guy= funny
Fat gal= gross, awkward and funny

Which is probably why Meg is only vaguely fat, so she can keep the funniness of being pathetically awkward, but not be deemed too gross.
Isn't it great that Hollywood isn't at all cynical? :doh: 

--Littleghost


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 1, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> LOL...I've always suspected Seth MacFarlane an closet FA. He has far too much fun with fat, and fails to make it negative when he uses it. Plus, he can draw a mean curve.


I would suspect it too, except then I saw an episode that took a pretty nasty jab at NAAFA. It was the one where Lois discovered she had a brother and he was killing fat people. I'm hopin' he didn't have much to do with that episode.

"Are you gonna eat that dead fat guy?" :doh: 
--Littleghost


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 1, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> I would suspect it too, except then I saw an episode that took a pretty nasty jab at NAAFA. It was the one where Lois discovered she had a brother and he was killing fat people. I'm hopin' he didn't have much to do with that episode.
> 
> "Are you gonna eat that dead fat guy?" :doh:
> --Littleghost


I don't think it was fat people, so much as people who reminded him of Peter, wasn't it?


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 1, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I don't think it was fat people, so much as people who reminded him of Peter, wasn't it?


No, it was just fat people. Lois's brother had never met Peter before, he'd been in a mental hospital for a long time and had either OCD or something that made him obsessed with how fat people were "gross" and he needed to "clean it all up". That in itself wasn't too upsetting as it was obvious that he wasn't right in the head. Peter'd set up a group for fat people in that episode that was a knock off of NAAFA, and the whole thing was just one cheap fat joke after stereotype after cheap fat joke.

--Littleghost


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 1, 2006)

Fat jokes in cartoons don't bother me, ESPECIALLY Family Guy.

Consider the source.

If one can't take crude humor directed at them, then they can't appreciate crude humor. It's very intention, it's very design is to take shots at EVERYBODY. Fat people are targets too. The good news, we arent the only targets.

And it's kind of nice seeing other people get picked on as well, But, you gotta pay the band... that means enduring jokes that sting a little bit. If it were ever to get to a point where I couldn't take watching it anymore, I'd change the channel.

It's not the cartoon humor that bothers me. It's the constant diet and bariatric surgery and metablozer ads that bother me. Those are way more offensive, and those are just people trying to run a business!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

FAdude01 said:


> I had been hoping for awile that they would make an episode with a Fat *Louis*.


paging dr. freud.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't really have anything to add... you guys have really covered it all. *I just thought it would be a good time to toss my avatar in there.*

Have I ever told you about my Peter Griffin gingerbread cookie? Maybe I should take that over to the Foodie board, but I have an inkling that some of you would get the biggest kick out of it.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

post post post!
do eeet!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> post post post!
> do eeet!



There we go... all posted!


----------



## isotope (Dec 2, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> No, it was just fat people. Lois's brother had never met Peter before, he'd been in a mental hospital for a long time and had either OCD or something that made him obsessed with how fat people were "gross" and he needed to "clean it all up". That in itself wasn't too upsetting as it was obvious that he wasn't right in the head. Peter'd set up a group for fat people in that episode that was a knock off of NAAFA, and the whole thing was just one cheap fat joke after stereotype after cheap fat joke.
> 
> --Littleghost



You can be offended all you want, but just want to make sure the details are right. Here's a proper synopsis.

Thanks Wikipedia!

After finding an old family picture featuring a brother she never knew she had, Lois sets out to find her unknown sibling. Meanwhile, after a physical with Dr. Hartman, Peter realizes that he is fat and decides to fight for fat people's rights by founding a fat people's club. Lois finds her brother Patrick in a mental hospital, where he's been locked up since childhood. After talking with him for a few minutes, she decides to take him home. There, Patrick explains that he was locked up because, as an infant, he walked in on their mother having an affair with Jackie Gleason. Unfortunately, Peter's physical appearance and manners (as well as a Jackie Gleason "Honeymooners" outfit he likes to wear) bring back the trauma from that event, and Patrick goes on a killing spree, strangling fat men.

POW! Right in the kisser.

As far as i'm concerned, i think everything and anything is fair game in comedy. You either can mock everything or nothing at all, no exceptions. Save for recent horrible events, but even then, people outside the situation make jokes.

IE, Why did they pull Steve Irwin's sunblock off the shelves in Australia?

It didn't protect against harmful rays.

Well, I'm off to hell now. Byeeee.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 2, 2006)

...I don't get it. =/


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 2, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> ...I don't get it. =/



*whispers* Stever Irwin: The Crocadile Hunter, killed recently by a sting_ray_...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 2, 2006)

Ooooh.
*nods understandingly*

I'm a bit slow on pop culture allusions.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 2, 2006)

isotope said:


> You can be offended all you want, but just want to make sure the details are right. Here's a proper synopsis.
> 
> Thanks Wikipedia!
> 
> ...


Frankly, I find Family Guy hilarious. And I even found stuff that was funny in that episode, just not the fat jokes. It wasn't "off-limits" or really offensive to me, I just found them all pretty stale for such a usually clever show. What I was responding to was my doubt that Seth McFarlane was an FA. I don't know who you're mad at, but it's not me.

--Littleghost


----------



## isotope (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not mad. But now I'm mad that you think i am because i wasn't mad, so i am very mad.

...mad.

Hulk joke go here.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 3, 2006)

isotope said:


> I'm not mad. But now I'm mad that you think i am because i wasn't mad, so i am very mad.
> 
> ...mad.
> 
> Hulk joke go here.


"That joke was lamer than FDR's legs... too soon?" --Brian, Family Guy


----------



## isotope (Dec 4, 2006)

I was going to recite the Michael Phelps bit on Family guy, but i couldn't find a clip or a transcript to properly convey it.

Sooo..

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 4, 2006)

Honestly, I'd be kind of pissed if they _didn't_ make fat jokes. It would be like leaving us out. In comedy, we are *all* potential victims. Sometimes the truth hurts and sometimes it's better to laugh at the sting than to get mad at it.

It builds charicter.


----------

